# November Photo Challenge



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Categories for November:

1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.

2) Sunset: Lets see your horse's at sunset.

3) Water: Can be of your horse swimming, playing in the water, drinking, in the rain. Has to be water related somehow.

4) Profile: Profile of your horse.

5) The day in the life: Photograph what it is in the day in the life in your eyes working with horses. (does not require having horse in photo)

6) Funny: Photograph your horse doing something silly.

7) Bad horse: Photograph your horse doing something naughty.

8) Speed: I want to see movement, can be a panned photo with your horse in focus or can be slower shutter speed and your horse a blurred motion. Have fun with this one and get creative.

9) Friendship: I want to see the bond between human and horse.

10) Farm help: Every stable, farm, ranch has a cat or dog for help. Let me see them at their best. No horses allowed in this category.

HAVE FUN EVERYONE AND GET SHOOTING


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

the 1st photo is for class 2-Sunset
the 2nd photo is for class 6-Funny
the 3rd photo is for class 7-Bad Horse 
the 4th photo is for class 8-Speed
the 5th Photo is for class 3-Water
the 5th and last photo is for class 1-Details


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

1) Details:









2) Sunset:









3) Water:









4) Profile:









6) Funny:









7) Bad Horse:









8) Speed:









10) Farm Help:


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

*Breakfast for Blue*










Day in the Life Catagory?


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

aw crap i dont have any pics for those catagory xD


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

aw crap i just saw you had to have catagories!!!!!!! i'm such a ding dong


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Me and Joe joe bond between human and horse








Joe joe up close


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.










2) Sunset: Lets see your horse's at sunset.










3) Water: Can be of your horse swimming, playing in the water, drinking, in the rain. Has to be water related somehow.










4) Profile: Profile of your horse.










7) Bad horse: Photograph your horse doing something naughty.










8) Speed: I want to see movement, can be a panned photo with your horse in focus or can be slower shutter speed and your horse a blurred motion. Have fun with this one and get creative.










9) Friendship: I want to see the bond between human and horse.










10) Farm help: Every stable, farm, ranch has a cat or dog for help. Let me see them at their best. No horses allowed in this category.


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

Portrait:








The Day in the Life:








Speed:








Farm Help:


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry I did two posts 

1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.








6) Funny: Photograph your horse doing something silly.
I put the grain bag down for two sec. turned around and he was like this lol


----------



## Klara (Nov 17, 2010)

10.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

close & creative


water


Profile



Day in the life



Funny


Bad Horse


Speed


Head in pic looking down trail


Farm Help (picking up sticks)


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

My horse Jack
1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.
View attachment 46988



2) Sunset: Lets see your horse's at sunset.
View attachment 46989



3) Water: Can be of your horse swimming, playing in the water, drinking, in the rain. Has to be water related somehow.
View attachment 46990



4) Profile: Profile of your horse.
View attachment 46992



6) Funny: Photograph your horse doing something silly.
View attachment 46993



7) Bad horse: Photograph your horse doing something naughty.
View attachment 46994



8) Speed: I want to see movement, can be a panned photo with your horse in focus or can be slower shutter speed and your horse a blurred motion. Have fun with this one and get creative.
View attachment 46995



9) Friendship: I want to see the bond between human and horse.The closest my dad and my horse get 
View attachment 46997



10) Farm help: Every stable, farm, ranch has a cat or dog for help. Let me see them at their best. No horses allowed in this category.
My dogs ideas of helping 
View attachment 46998



​


----------



## nvn0806 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Friendship.*

Eclipse--a sweet little mare.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

1) Detail








4)Profile








6) Funny









8) Speed








9) Friendship








10) Farm Help


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

photo1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.

photo2)Water: Can be of your horse swimming, playing in the water, drinking, in the rain. Has to be water related somehow.

photo3) Funny: Photograph your horse doing something silly

photo 4) Bad horse: Photograph your horse doing something naughty.

photo5)Friendship: I want to see the bond between human and horse.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

5) The day in the life: Photograph what it is in the day in the life in your eyes working with horses. (does not require having horse in photo)









10) Farm help: Every stable, farm, ranch has a cat or dog for help. Let me see them at their best. No horses allowed in this category.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Friendship


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Speed









Bad Horse









Details









Friendship


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Azale1 said:


> Categories for November:
> 
> 1) Details: Get close and creative and lets see some detail of your horses.
> 
> ...


----------

